# riesen karpfen



## Emsler (23. April 2006)

na Leute... wollt euch mal Zeigen  was n Kollege gestern in unserem See gefangen hat  n Mamorkarpfen vo 35kg--->70 Pfund.. 1,24m


----------



## FoolishFarmer (23. April 2006)

*AW: riesen karpfen*

Feines Teil - insbesondere das Paddel! Hat sicherlich Mordsspaß gemacht... :q 

Worauf hat er ihn den "gefangen"? Der wurde nicht zufällig gehakt (so wie die meisten dieser Planktonfresser)? |rolleyes


----------



## Merlinrs (23. April 2006)

*AW: riesen karpfen*

Das Vieh sieht nicht aus wie ein Marmorkarpfen. Auf was wurde der den gefangen.


----------



## Pilkman (23. April 2006)

*AW: riesen karpfen*



			
				Merlinrs schrieb:
			
		

> Das Vieh sieht nicht aus wie ein Marmorkarpfen. ...



Why not? Ich find schon, dass eindeutig ´n Marmorkarpfen ist. #h

Die kolossalen Ausmaße machen diese Tiere trotzdem irgendwie nicht hübscher für mich... #t 

... egal, petri heil! #6


----------



## Dart (23. April 2006)

*AW: riesen karpfen*

Mannomann, das ist ein Traumfisch:m 
Ein digges, faettes Poetrie dem gluecklichen Faenger#h 
Auf welchen Koeder hat sich das Monstrum gestuerzt??
Gruss Reiner|wavey:


----------



## Merlinrs (23. April 2006)

*AW: riesen karpfen*



			
				Pilkman schrieb:
			
		

> Why not? Ich find schon, dass eindeutig ´n Marmorkarpfen ist. #h
> 
> Die kolossalen Ausmaße machen diese Tiere trotzdem irgendwie nicht hünscher für mich... #t
> 
> ... egal, petri heil! #6



Wenn du bei google Marmorkarpfen eingibst und dann auf Bilder klickst sehen die 
aber ganz anders aus. ich habe die auch anders in errinnerung.


----------



## Pilkman (23. April 2006)

*AW: riesen karpfen*



			
				Merlinrs schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du bei google Marmorkarpfen eingibst und dann auf Bilder klickst sehen die aber ganz anders aus. ...







Quelle: afv-merkur.de





Quelle: anglerbund-ebersberg.de





Quelle: sfvw.de

Das oben aufgeführte sind Marmorkarpfen, sehr oft wurden in den Suchergebnissen fälschlicherweise Silberkarpfen oder Graskarpfen abgebildet... #h


----------



## HD4ever (23. April 2006)

*AW: riesen karpfen*

fetter Brocken ... #r


----------



## Merlinrs (23. April 2006)

*AW: riesen karpfen*

Ahh ok dann ist das ein Silberkarpfen oder?
Ich kann beide arten nicht ab sind extrem hässlich.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (23. April 2006)

*AW: riesen karpfen*

Also eins ist mal sicher - das ist definitiv ein Marmorkarpfen!
Nur bin ich mir nicht so sicher, dass der gebissen hat... |supergri


----------



## esox_105 (23. April 2006)

*AW: riesen karpfen*

Das ist doch nun sch...egal ob der Fisch nun von außen gehakt wurde, oder ob er gebissen hat. So ein Trum von Fisch, den muß man erst mal aus dem Wasser kriegen, #r .

Muß auf jeden Fall ein Mordsdrill gewesen sei.

Ein fettes Petri Heil an den glücklichen Fänger.


----------



## Stealth (23. April 2006)

*AW: riesen karpfen*

alter schwede der is ma echt fett :l


----------



## plattform7 (23. April 2006)

*AW: riesen karpfen*

#t  Wow!

Das ist mal ´n Fisch... Hässlich ist er ja, aber denoch müsste es ziemlich geiler Drill gewesen sein! Respekt!


----------



## Emsler (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: riesen karpfen*

Hat  auf Schwimmbrot gebissen, beim Versuch Graser zu fangen....


----------



## alex4 (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: riesen karpfen*

Damit dürfte erstmals die 70 Pfund-Marke in Deutschland geknackt sein,wenn ich mich da nicht täusche?! 
Nur eine wichtige Frage noch: schwimmt der denn auch wieder???????
I hope it really!!

Auf jeden nen Fettes Petri Heil!!!

Gruß Alex


----------



## bw1 (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: riesen karpfen*

Moin,

nö, es sind auch schon einige über 90 gefangen worden, gemäß Blinker-Hitparade hatte der größte 97 Pfund. Aber der erste 100er steht noch aus. Oder?

Mich persönlich interessieren die nicht wirklich, da unfassbar hässlich...

Gruß, Burkhard


----------



## tamandua (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: riesen karpfen*



			
				alex4 schrieb:
			
		

> Damit dürfte erstmals die 70 Pfund-Marke in Deutschland geknackt sein,wenn ich mich da nicht täusche?!
> Nur eine wichtige Frage noch: schwimmt der denn auch wieder???????
> I hope it really!!
> 
> ...


Im Rhein wurde meine ich mal ein Exemplar aufgefunden, welches über 80 Pfund wog. Allerdings war es eben ein Totfund. Wie es mit den aktuellen Fangrekorden ausschaut, weiß ich nicht. 

Edit: Wenn man bei Google sucht, kommt man auf eine Seite, auf der eine Marmorkarpfen-Hitparade geführt wird. Da ist das schwerste Exemplar mit 94 Pfund angegeben.


----------



## alex4 (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: riesen karpfen*

Hmm... komisch! Denn in der Blinker Sonderausgabe "Karpfen" die vor einer Weile erschienen ist, wurde der Fang von Christan Finkelde (69Pfund und 350g oder so) als der schwerste Fang in Deutschland "erklärt", wenn ich mich da jetzt mal ich täusche!!


----------



## Carp4Fun (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: riesen karpfen*



			
				alex4 schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm... komisch! Denn in der Blinker Sonderausgabe "Karpfen" die vor einer Weile erschienen ist, wurde der Fang von Christan Finkelde (69Pfund und 350g oder so) als der schwerste Fang in Deutschland "erklärt", wenn ich mich da jetzt mal ich täusche!!


 
Hi Alex,
Bei Christian Finkeldes Rekordfisch handelte es sich um einen Schuppi...


----------



## karpfenjäger (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: riesen karpfen*



			
				alex4 schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm... komisch! Denn in der Blinker Sonderausgabe "Karpfen" die vor einer Weile erschienen ist, wurde der Fang von Christan Finkelde (69Pfund und 350g oder so) als der schwerste Fang in Deutschland "erklärt", wenn ich mich da jetzt mal ich täusche!!


 
Es gibt mehrere Arten die gewertet werden es ist unterteilt in Karpfen das sind nur(Spiegel oder Schuppenkarpfen )die anderen sind Amur´-Silber und Marmorkarpfen


----------



## Debilofant (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: riesen karpfen*

Hm, tamandua war jetzt schneller, aber ich kann dann ja wenigstens noch bestätigen, dass der größte mir bekannte mit der Angel gefangene Mamorkarpfen Deutschlands aus dem Rhein stammt und über 90 Pfd. wog. Gefangen wurde der seltsamerweise auf Leber, glaube ich!

Zu dem geposteten Monsterfisch mit dem Riesenheckpaddel, jedenfalls Petri Heil und #r !

Tschau Debilofant #h


----------



## FoolishFarmer (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: riesen karpfen*



			
				bw1 schrieb:
			
		

> nö, es sind auch schon einige über 90 gefangen worden, gemäß Blinker-Hitparade hatte der größte 97 Pfund. Aber der erste 100er steht noch aus. Oder?


Dann schau mal rüber nach Polen - ich mein irgendwas von 124 Pfund in Erinnerung zu haben! Jedenfalls deutlich über 100... :g


----------



## FischAndy1980 (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: riesen karpfen*

Wow,was für ein Hoschi#r Der muss ja richtig abgegangen sein.Sieht von der Aufnahme mit den dunklen Kopf sehr nach Piranha oder Pacu aus#t 
Aber von der Größe her kann es nur ein Marmorfisch sein


----------



## Naglfar (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: riesen karpfen*

ich find den fisch nicht häßlich. er ist eigentlich nur etwas anders, weil die augen so blöd sitzen. aber vom körper und den flossen, ...... schaut doch nurnoch *eil aus! und in schwarz kommt er noch viel besser rüber.....

petri & gratulation!!!

gruß,
naglfar


----------



## j4ni (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: riesen karpfen*

Krasser Fisch! Petri! Finde auch dad das Biest ganz cool aussieht :g


----------



## Schleie (5. Juni 2006)

*AW: riesen karpfen*

Hallo miteinander,

Da gebe ich FoolishFarmer vollkommen Recht  Aus der Stadt wo ich herkomme Rybnik (Polen) ist auch ein risiger See (am Elektrizitätswerk) also das heißt im Winter ist die Wassertemperatur weit über den Normalwert. Den größten MarmorKarpfen von dem ich gehört habe hatte 102 Pfund.

Gruß Schleie


----------



## Schleie (5. Juni 2006)

*AW: riesen karpfen*

ups... habe was vergessen... Der 102 Pfunder wurde natürlich auch dort in diesem erwähnten See gefangen.

Aber der Marmorkarpfen der hier im Forum präsentiert wurde ist auch nicht von schlechten Eltern  ... da sage ich nur weiter soo und ein dickes PETRI HEIL

Gruß Schleie


----------



## alex4 (5. Juni 2006)

*AW: riesen karpfen*



			
				Carp4Fun schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Alex,
> Bei Christian Finkeldes Rekordfisch handelte es sich um einen Schuppi...



Ach ja richtig#6!! Da hatt ich gleich garnich mehr dran gedacht!!

Gruß Alex


----------



## Leif (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: riesen karpfen*

Hi @ all.

Ist zwar nen konservierter.

Aber auch nicht schlecht oder????


----------



## Leif (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: riesen karpfen*

Hi @ all.

Bevor ich es vergesse, bei www.angelsuuchmaschiene.de ist in der Hitparade ein ordentlicher Brummer.
 Er wurde aber geharkt. Bei 1,41 m wiegt er 96 Pfund.

Wenn ich mir vorstelle, das ein geharkter Fisch meistens stärker kämpft, ist das schon beachtlich.


----------



## Fabio (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: riesen karpfen*

Ich find diese Fische einfach irre cool, wenn ich einmal sowas regulär fangen dürfte, nicht das ich überhaupt schon mal einen erwischt hätte


----------



## Leif (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: riesen karpfen*

Hallo fabio.


Wieso darfst du keinen regulär fangen?

Gruß Leif


----------



## Daserge (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: riesen karpfen*

Die Frage ob er gehakt wurde ist aber immernoch nicht beantwortet.
Bei mir in der Nähe wurde auch mal son Teil gefangen.Mit nem Blinker gehakt!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: riesen karpfen*

hab auch schon 2 mal son viech an der spinnrute gehakt.

mordsdrill sag ich euch wenn der im schwanz oder rücken hängt.

beide male ist ein 4er Perma-Steel-drilling aufgebogen,das sagt dann alles oder???

ein kollge bei usn hat einen mit ca 20-25 kg rausbekommen,drillzeit 5 minuten,der ist nach dem biss(hakung denk ich mal) gestorben und konnte ihn dann so randrehen!
habs net selber gesehn aber mehrere zeugen,


----------



## k1ng (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: riesen karpfen*

Dieser Fisch hatte genau 39 kg, war beim drill dabei
gefangen durch zufall auf einen Blinker!
gezielt geht nichts


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: riesen karpfen*



			
				k1ng schrieb:
			
		

> Dieser Fisch hatte genau 39 kg, war beim drill dabei
> gefangen durch zufall auf einen Blinker!
> gezielt geht nichts



right,bei uns schwimmen seit über 15 jahren minimum 30 davo m 6 ha see,alles megaschiffe(net ische).

denke die werden alle so ihre 40-70 pfund haben oder mehr,sind jedenfallls noch erheblich größer als die graser die alle um die 25-40 pfund wiegen.
stellenweise sind die ja stundenlang an der oberfäche und fressen plakton und ähnliches,ab und zu sieht man dann nen normalen karpfen.
die sehen dagegen winzig aus,und haben trotzdem 70-90cm:c :c 
leider beißn nur die"" kleinen ""schuppis und graser und net die marmorkarpfen  |gr:


----------



## k1ng (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: riesen karpfen*

Wir haben 2 Albino Mamorkarpfen weit über 100 Pfund drinne


----------



## Angler65 (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: riesen karpfen*

Hier auch nochmal einen mit 91 pf wurde ganz in der nähe von mir gefangen : 

http://www.best-carp.com/mypersonalbest.php?lang=de&id=ddc735da76cda3b3512cd7e56bdc516b


----------



## Leif (27. Juni 2006)

*AW: riesen karpfen*

Der sieht ja mal megakrass aus.

Schöne Färbung.


@King1: Darf man fragen wo?
Du weißt schon, das es deutscher rekord wäre, gell?


----------

